# Breeding rodents



## omg_a_gecko (Sep 14, 2016)

Curious, what ratio people breed at and the size tubs they breed in for rats and for mice.


----------



## Dippyboy (May 22, 2017)

G'day mate, I breed my rodents for show. Rarely do i ever mass produces for reptile foods however I believe a ratio of 1 male - 10 females works best. If you add too many they will drop babies at different times which can lead to them eating each other babies etc etc. not good anyway. I breed about 10 girls in a 80L tub


----------



## Yellowtail (May 22, 2017)

I breed Super Mice and always keep them in trios in 30 litre tubs, the 2 females share the feeding.



Hungry little ones


----------



## sibyl1078 (Sep 19, 2017)

Cool, that's a lot of mice. Don't they get stress?


----------



## Yellowtail (Sep 19, 2017)

sibyl1078 said:


> Cool, that's a lot of mice. Don't they get stress?



Usually in the freezer while still young fuzzies but if I grow some for sale I move them to big tubs soon as weaned which is what happened to the ones in the last photo.


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 2, 2017)

I just had an amazing response to an add for Supermice on Reptile Classifieds, placed the add around midnight and had over 500 views already with more enquiries (from all over Australia) than I can supply.
I try to sell a few each year to pay for the mouse food but this was unexpected.
This site seems to have taken off in the space left by RDU and I have quickly sold snakes I advertised, even taken advance orders for the coming season.


----------

